# Where to find a cheap projector rental?



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Where is the cheapest palce to rent a computer projector?

My mom is turning 70 next week and I am building an iMovie project to show at her party.


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Buy one at futureshop then return it within 30 days.

30 day rental for the great price of $0.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You don't say where you live in your info, so I can't really be sure this will work for you, but if you live in or near a reasonably large city they will have a company, probably under Audio-Visual Equipment Sales & Rentals, or some similar heading, in your yellow pages, that should rent you most anything.

If you're in the middle of nowhere, check the yellow pages for your province's capital city, which will definitely have someone.

As an example, there's about a dozen places I know of in Saskatoon.


----------

